# FS: Malawi cichlids



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I need to make room in my tank so I have the following Malawi fish for sale.

6-8: 1" electric yellow lab fry $2 each or 6 for $10Sold

1: 4.5" Aurora $10*Sold*

1: 2" OB peacock $7*Sold*

4-5: 4" socolofi $5 eachOBO


May have more to add, need to take a long look at my tank. Deals for buying multiples. Pick up only as I don't have transportation


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,

Interested in OB and Aurora. Can you give pictures of the unknowns?

Dylan


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

yes ill get pics up tonight


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Any pics? I plan to go to Coquitlam and could meet you on the way back.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I can take them right now, I just got home from work... and the unknowns are socolofi


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump.........


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

*OB*

Did u sell the ob yet? If not I can come anytime tomorrow


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump............need them gone asap


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump........


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump.....need to find new homes for these guys....Ill add new pics tomorrow


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump........


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Make me an offer PLEASE


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump.....willing to take trades, I need to get rid of some of these socolofi


----------

